# Choosing the right bird for me?



## Tuckersmom (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Ive been deciding whether to extend my family for a while with a little bird and have decided i am now ready for one.
I have never owned a bird before so want to do plenty of research first but i need to know what breed to research.

Can anyone help me pick the best breed for me?
Im looking for a small bird (finch, budgie type size). Not to concerened if it can talk but would prefer a bird which doesnt screech to much (talking is fine just dont want to upset the neighbours). Wouldnt really want more than 2 so ones who prefer being in a group would not be suitable for me.

I would love a bird i could handle but im petrified on it flying away in the house and i cant get it back in the cage, is this something easy to teach your bird? 

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Chillis (Nov 30, 2011)

can only comment on the budgies here, they are not loud but they run a constant chatter & hens can call loud  the chatter annoys the household here, I don't hear it anymore, it's like white noise to me 
you will need to encourage them back, my lots sucker for carrot tops but millets most common lure- however there's thousand different circumstances that can arise so depends on individual bird but will need to bird proof the room before hand
whatever you decide on, I'd always go for more than one- they are flock animals


----------



## Tuckersmom (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Chillis  How big is your cage? The cages range so much. The constant chatter you mention would you be able to hear it while in another room or is it low? 

Sorry for all the questions but how often do you clean yours out? thanks


----------



## Chillis (Nov 30, 2011)

here- yes you can hear it in other rooms however I've more than 2 
Currently got Montana maderia double & Miami cage for the kak, here's photo from couple months ago








Been threw all sorts of cages
The recommended size for budgies are 18x1818" for 1 & 30x18x18" for 2 & geos up & up, more room the better!!! 
I clean every evening without fail, even with another in quartine at moment it still only takes about 30-40 minutes
They poo every 10 minutes 
If you'd prefer not so much out of cage bird, a large flight & finches would be lovely!!!!!! make very cute noises & so sweet to watch


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

What about a Green Cheeked Conure? there lovly wee birds not nosey can be super cudley tame look them up on you tube  

i have one and i have a Jenday Conure they live together , but like all bird they will have there wee nosey times


----------

